# Comfort separated from UberX



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

As of today we can divorce Comfort from UberX in Tampa. Does anybody know if this is a new Upfront Pricing market option, or a new Premier driver option, or something for everyone everywhere? Who's got it?


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Vagabond1 said:


> As of today we can divorce Comfort from UberX in Tampa. Does anybody know if this is a new Upfront Pricing market option, or a new Premier driver option, or something for everyone everywhere? Who's got it?
> 
> View attachment 661854


I have been comfort eligible for 2-1/2 years. I think our market had it (separated from X) long before upfront pricing.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

I asked because I saw someone else's preferences this way a while back and thought X and Comfort being automatic based on vehicle, but still only X in preferences, was the newer way. Now I'm wondering if it's based on number of rides or other eligibility to get it like this or if my whole market changed.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Vagabond1 said:


> I asked because I saw someone else's preferences this way a while back and thought X and Comfort being automatic based on vehicle, but still only X in preferences, was the newer way. Now I'm wondering if it's based on number of rides or other eligibility to get it like this or if my whole market changed.


When I added my vehicle to my account it automatically added comfort and XL to my options for that vehicle. It is probably detected by VIN.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> When I added my vehicle to my account it automatically added comfort and XL to my options for that vehicle. It is probably detected by VIN.


They do it by registration when you give them your plate. That's automatic everywhere. UberX, Comfort, and Green here were always fully decided by your vehicle automatically with UberX the only option in your preferences. You couldn't choose. XL is always separate. Premier (or Black) is always separate. Until today Comfort was just automatic. 

So you've always had Comfort as a separate option in preferences. Where are you?


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

NEBRASKA! Say hi to Warren for me.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Vagabond1 said:


> They do it by registration when you give them your plate. That's automatic everywhere. UberX, Comfort, and Green here were always fully decided by your vehicle automatically with UberX the only option in your preferences. You couldn't choose. XL is always separate. Premier (or Black) is always separate. Until today Comfort was just automatic.
> 
> So you've always had Comfort as a separate option in preferences. Where are you?


Actually that part about the registration is incorrect. My car was added to my account with comfort and XL several weeks before it was licensed. But looking up by plates retrieves the VIN anyway, which carries info about vehicle options.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Vagabond1 said:


> NEBRASKA! Say hi to Warren for me.


If you do Uber here, you need to know where Warren lives because people want to see his house.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Actually that part about the registration is incorrect. My car was added to my account with comfort and XL several weeks before it was licensed. But looking up by plates retrieves the VIN anyway, which carries info about vehicle options.


I just meant you don't give them the vin. I'm not sure they need it and those options, but it doesn't really matter here. The point isn't whether or not they know you're eligible for an option, but them offering it manually in preferences. 

So you've always had it manually and separate in Nebraska. Great.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I’m only a X&C driver so this is my menu. 
I


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Mole said:


> I’m only a X&C driver so this is my menu.
> I
> View attachment 661896


Right, that's what I had until today even though the car qualifies for Comfort and I got Comfort rides. Plus Premium, but otherwise like that with no Comfort option. Thanks that might clarify what I mean.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Vagabond1 said:


> As of today we can divorce Comfort from UberX in Tampa. Does anybody know if this is a new Upfront Pricing market option, or a new Premier driver option, or something for everyone everywhere? Who's got it?
> 
> View attachment 661854


I am unsure but you are premier so that might have something to do with it. I am comfort with the Rav I am driving but it is not separated from UberX but if it was I would turn off UberX and never drive Pax’s unless they ordered Comfort…


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> If you do Uber here, you need to know where Warren lives because people want to see his house.


Do riders ever want to drive by Johnny Carson's grave?


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Comfort is newer cars. With more leg room, and a driver rating above 4.85. For me too it’s not separated, I get x and comfort trips together, usually more comfort trips, since there less drivers, but not qualified comfort cars can only do X.

and fares I get 15% more per trip,

i wish it was an option I could turn on/off.


----------



## Christos109 (7 mo ago)

Vagabond1 said:


> As of today we can divorce Comfort from UberX in Tampa. Does anybody know if this is a new Upfront Pricing market option, or a new Premier driver option, or something for everyone everywhere? Who's got it?
> 
> View attachment 661854


Vagabond1 good morning, I'm moving to the Tampa area and I was thinking of working Uber, do you think it is worth it driving for 10-12 hours a day?and since you are in the area and the industry what about limousine
service, that's what I'm doing now in NY.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I am unsure but you are premier so that might have something to do with it. I am comfort with the Rav I am driving but it is not separated from UberX but if it was I would turn off UberX and never drive Pax’s unless they ordered Comfort…


So not in Houston. Thanks.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Christos109 said:


> Vagabond1 good morning, I'm moving to the Tampa area and I was thinking of working Uber, do you think it is worth it driving for 10-12 hours a day?and since you are in the area and the industry what about limousine
> service, that's what I'm doing now in NY.


I'll do the easy one first: Limo drivers are $18-$25 an hour. Generally a special license is not needed for the standard car service. Stretch services with a special license you might make a little more, but probably just top of that range. There are lots of jobs available.

If I had to work Uber 10-12 hours per day, I would probably do something else. There are slow periods and they will kill your money average if you're working straight through them. You'll make $40 minus gas more working the 4 extra hours than you will working 6 to 8 hand-picked hours that get you $30+ each. Sometimes not even that.

The best thing to do around here is wait for bonus zone periods with good boosts that you also know are busy, and knowing they're busy is the key because Uber will put a $6 per ride bonus zone in the middle of the day on Saturday and there will be so many drivers in the area that you can't get a ping for a half hour or more at a time. When you do, the rider is on the sidewalk right next to you looking at you when you slam on the brakes realizing you're already at the pickup because that's how close you need to be for someone else not to be closer. So ... nights, bar hours, airport after all the part timers are home getting ready for bed for their real jobs in the morning, very early morning. Lack of competition in the work hour is key, because we're saturated. But ya, it can be done. I'm doing ok.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Vagabond1 said:


> As of today we can divorce Comfort from UberX in Tampa. Does anybody know if this is a new Upfront Pricing market option, or a new Premier driver option, or something for everyone everywhere? Who's got it?
> 
> View attachment 661854


They probably just decided to separate them. In the Miami market, which has all of the same categories as the tampa market, it is part of X. The market just North that starts in St Lucie County, has only X,XL and comfort, it separate option since inception.


My car recently aged out of comfort, but I'm guessing it probably separate in Miami now as well. I'll see if I can verify this.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> They probably just decided to separate them. In the Miami market, which has all of the same categories as the tampa market, it is part of X. The market just North that starts in St Lucie County, has only X,XL and comfort, it separate option since inception.
> 
> 
> My car recently aged out of comfort, but I'm guessing it probably separate in Miami now as well. I'll see if I can verify this.


I wonder why they make so many of these decisions market to market on such an individual level. That's the interesting part to me. Why is one market Black when another market two hours away, not the other side of the country, is Premier? Why one with Comfort automated and one a hand picked option? Which one is supposed to be the new one, or are they aiming for any consistency at all or are they really "marketing" at this microcosmic level market to market every day so we'll all always be different, like Tampa and Miami are worlds apart on model? So interesting. LOL


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Vagabond1 said:


> Why is one market Black when another market two hours away, not the other side of the country, is Premier?


I know that local regulations & laws come into play with black. 

In Miami, there used to be a Black / Black SUV option. Miami has a law re black car service, has to do with a minimum booking time or instant bookings. I believe it's instant booking, you have to book a black car X hours in advance. Tampa has or had something similar. Uber's solution was to get rid of black and call it Lux, and pay less. Lux was replaced with premier and, pays less than lux.. incidentally, comfort was introduced when Lux was eliminated. 

I'm guessing it was experimental at first and it was just easier to add comfort to X in markets with more options. There must be enough volume on comfort now to justify its own category. 

It used to be we couldnt separate X/XL and pool when it came out. 

I had to go to the greenlight hub to get xl only added. They couldn't add it to my account at the time so they created a separate account for me. I had 2 separate driver's accounts for years. 😆 🤣


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> There must be enough volume on comfort now to justify its own category.


AHHHHH! Ya, I bet that's the qualifier I'm missing in my list of is it because I'm Premier or is it my market, etc. Comfort is about 15% of my rides. Maybe there's a threshold where they say based on the number of cars that qualify in a given market there's enough business to go around. That makes much more sense.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Vagabond1 said:


> AHHHHH! Ya, I bet that's the qualifier I'm missing in my list of is it because I'm Premier or is it my market, etc. Comfort is about 15% of my rides. Maybe there's a threshold where they say based on the number of cars that qualify in a given market there's enough business to go around. That makes much more sense.


Who knows. It could be anything really. The only thing we can be sure of is that Uber has data that shows it benifits them to give drivers a choice to separate them.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

I'm thinking mostly about the airport because turning down all X rides here would be suicide, but at the airport it might be more insurance. My usual St. Pete run from the airport is down to $25 including a $6 Boost with UberX (used to be $30-35). Comfort is still $30+ and Premier is $50-60, though I haven't decided if those are worth waiting for. I sat in the zone the other night watching the number of cars in the airport queue just to experiment. They went through 96-100 UberX cars in under an hour, I think I was there 45 minutes. 25 Comfort cars never changed. 25 Premier cars got down to 6-10. Actually it may have been 1-5 by the time I took a ride and left (to St Pete, as always, LOL).

I can get a $25 airport ride plus usually a decent tip and then get some more rides in the next hour to get me to $60 in an hour and a half or two hours, or possibly if I actually get a Premier ride within an hour I can do that in the same amount of time with one ride and a lot less gas and miles. And If I can't, maybe I could edge something more out of it with a Comfort ride, but like I said that queue didn't move at all the whole time.

You know it's hard to sit still when you think you're supposed to be making money. I'd have to know I could actually snag the Premier ride after sitting there for an hour. I'm going to test it today after lunch with my family, head over right from the restaurant.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Vagabond1 said:


> So not in Houston. Thanks.


Not in Houston, College Station, Beaumont, Austin, San Marcos, New Braunfels and San Antonio…

I work in all those regions and never once has Uber separated the Comfort from the UberX…

I am going to say again it most likely has to do with the vehicle you drive and seeing you are a premier driver…


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Not in Houston, College Station, Beaumont, Austin, San Marcos, New Braunfels and San Antonio…
> 
> I work in all those regions and never once has Uber separated the Comfort from the UberX…
> 
> I am going to say again it most likely has to do with the vehicle you drive and seeing you are a premier driver…


I think Boca's onto something about the Comfort volume in the area, though still it could be a blend with Premier. I don't think it's only that I'm Premier though because I've been that for a while and it just showed up yesterday.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Vagabond1 said:


> I think Boca's onto something about the Comfort volume in the area, though still it could be a blend with Premier. I don't think it's only that I'm Premier though because I've been that for a while and it just showed up yesterday.


Oh, then the two of you could be correct…

I just wish Uber would make all this simpler than what they do…

I prefer Comfort over X any day of the week and the clientele is better and usually tip…


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Oh, then the two of you could be correct…
> 
> I just wish Uber would make all this simpler than what they do…
> 
> I prefer Comfort over X any day of the week and the clientele is better and usually tip…


I'm out with family and they're saying they're sorry they're keeping me from working. It's raining. Here that's almost a guaranteed X only rider group trying to stay dry with no tips. I'll have another cup of coffee thanks.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I think things are wierd up there cause I do premier suv in miami but when i am up there my car qualified for uber green with a 2018 chevy suburban


----------



## Christos109 (7 mo ago)

Vagabond1 said:


> I'll do the easy one first: Limo drivers are $18-$25 an hour. Generally a special license is not needed for the standard car service. Stretch services with a special license you might make a little more, but probably just top of that range. There are lots of jobs available.
> 
> If I had to work Uber 10-12 hours per day, I would probably do something else. There are slow periods and they will kill your money average if you're working straight through them. You'll make $40 minus gas more working the 4 extra hours than you will working 6 to 8 hand-picked hours that get you $30+ each. Sometimes not even that.
> 
> The best thing to do around here is wait for bonus zone periods with good boosts that you also know are busy, and knowing they're busy is the key because Uber will put a $6 per ride bonus zone in the middle of the day on Saturday and there will be so many drivers in the area that you can't get a ping for a half hour or more at a time. When you do, the rider is on the sidewalk right next to you looking at you when you slam on the brakes realizing you're already at the pickup because that's how close you need to be for someone else not to be closer. So ... nights, bar hours, airport after all the part timers are home getting ready for bed for their real jobs in the morning, very early morning. Lack of competition in the work hour is key, because we're saturated. But ya, it can be done. I'm doing ok.


Thank you very much for your response my friend, it is very helpful.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I think things are wierd up there cause I do premier suv in miami but when i am up there my car qualified for uber green with a 2018 chevy suburban
> View attachment 662046


😆 🤣 

Where is "up there?"


----------



## Bear75063 (Nov 30, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Actually that part about the registration is incorrect. My car was added to my account with comfort and XL several weeks before it was licensed. But looking up by plates retrieves the VIN anyway, which carries info about vehicle options.


It's not that complicated. Uber goes by the information you provide.

Year
Make
Model

That's all.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> 😆 🤣
> 
> Where is "up there?"


Tampa st pete sarasota


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Bear75063 said:


> It's not that complicated. Uber goes by the information you provide.
> 
> Year
> Make
> ...


Actually they don’t. That’s straight from my greenlight hub manager. Anyone can lie about their make and model to get extra service levels. They use the VIN. Period.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> 😆 🤣
> 
> Where is "up there?"


Now I'm interested to know where he grew up, because I grew up in Boston and everybody says "up there" no matter where they're talking about like Boston isn't "up" from 99% of the country. "Ya you peeps UP there in Mexico."


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Vagabond1 said:


> I'm thinking mostly about the airport because turning down all X rides here would be suicide, but at the airport it might be more insurance. My usual St. Pete run from the airport is down to $25 including a $6 Boost with UberX (used to be $30-35). Comfort is still $30+ and Premier is $50-60, though I haven't decided if those are worth waiting for. I sat in the zone the other night watching the number of cars in the airport queue just to experiment. They went through 96-100 UberX cars in under an hour, I think I was there 45 minutes. 25 Comfort cars never changed. 25 Premier cars got down to 6-10. Actually it may have been 1-5 by the time I took a ride and left (to St Pete, as always, LOL).
> 
> I can get a $25 airport ride plus usually a decent tip and then get some more rides in the next hour to get me to $60 in an hour and a half or two hours, or possibly if I actually get a Premier ride within an hour I can do that in the same amount of time with one ride and a lot less gas and miles. And If I can't, maybe I could edge something more out of it with a Comfort ride, but like I said that queue didn't move at all the whole time.
> 
> You know it's hard to sit still when you think you're supposed to be making money. I'd have to know I could actually snag the Premier ride after sitting there for an hour. I'm going to test it today after lunch with my family, head over right from the restaurant.


in you state does Premier need commerical ins. as in my state no more black cars and premier is now cheaper than black. but surges more...at airports they sit long timw as per xl and comfort also


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> in you state does Premier need commerical ins. as in my state no more black cars and premier is now cheaper than black. but surges more...at airports they sit long timw as per xl and comfort also


Nope. No special requirements. The cars also no longer need to be black, which means I have a lot of buffing and hand-waxing out swirls to do for nothing now. LOL


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Vagabond1 said:


> Nope. No special requirements. The cars also no longer need to be black, which means I have a lot of buffing and hand-waxing out swirls to do for nothing now. LOL


wow what a way to beat real tlc insurance...premier is not rideshare..its a luxury car..good 4 you


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Vagabond1 said:


> Nope. No special requirements. The cars also no longer need to be black, which means I have a lot of buffing and hand-waxing out swirls to do for nothing now. LOL


With the exception of lyft which has black but does not require commercial insurance, plates drug tests etc. You can do lux but not lyft lux black 

We are probably the least regulated state in general as far as rideshare, we don't even need to get our cars inspected anymore since maybe 2018


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Kodyhead said:


> With the exception of lyft which has black but does not require commercial insurance, plates drug tests etc. You can do lux but not lyft lux black
> 
> We are probably the least regulated state in general as far as rideshare, we don't even need to get our cars inspected anymore since maybe 2018


Well, I can do Lux Black. I've got the weekly buffed out swirl marks and daily washing to prove it (plus a picture). He was asking about Premier.

But I don't. Honestly I feel a little queasy anytime I even think of opening the Lyft app.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> wow what a way to beat real tlc insurance...premier is not rideshare..its a luxury car..good 4 you


There really isn't enough volume here for it to be worth any special effort or additional expense. It's enough along with the increased tips for having a nice car to justify having the nice car, but if they told me I had to spend any money to qualify for it I'd drop it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> we don't even need to get our cars inspected anymore since maybe 2018


Since june 2016 when the tnc law took affect


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> Since june 2016 when the tnc law took affect


Oh right this is the technology thread, not the Tampa thread. So you're talking about not having to be inspected for rideshare, not that Florida also does not require annual inspections.

A bunch of people racing around traffic-laden Florida hungry for money year after year and mile after mile with vehicles up to 15 years old and zero inspections at all. What could possibly go wrong? LOL!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Vagabond1 said:


> There really isn't enough volume here for it to be worth any special effort or additional expense. It's enough along with the increased tips for having a nice car to justify having the nice car, but if they told me I had to spend any money to qualify for it I'd drop it.


we got rid of black car not long ago preimer is a scam here as you need nice car , 6 years old or less pay is shit per mile $2.80 suv...used to be 30%..i bet you are paid mins and miles...but if u cross state lines close..they have black car $5 a mile and you cannot do it..P-SUV MIN HERE IS $25..WAS 30


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Since june 2016 when the tnc law took affect


MY BUDDY PRIVATE Limo black suv, had a contract to drive KC. chief's mgm. 1 full week. pa car. had to take it upon arrival to florida DMV -for some kind of cert--i lived wpb long time...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Vagabond1 said:


> Oh right this is the technology thread, not the Tampa thread.


I'm really not sure what you mean here but, after my 1st reply to a thread I usually have no idea what the original topic is, and often don't know when I make my 1st reply. 

The FL tnc ( transportation network company) law takes the power to regulate tnc/rideshare away from local governments. Uber's lobbyists snuck that into the bill last minute and just wore them down and the bill passed. The keys/ Monroe County did not allow Uber & lyft prior Uber did something similar in CA The Miami, Gainesville territories and I beleive Tallahassee had local regulations on rideshare prior to the law taking affect. 

The regulations weren't anything substantial but they were there.

Monroe County/ the keys didn't allow rideshare at all and would ticket and sometimes arrest Uber drivers they caught. 


After June 2016 the regulations were the same everywhere in FL, by law.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'm really not sure what you mean here but, after my 1st reply to a thread I usually have no idea what the original topic is, and often don't know when I make my 1st reply.
> 
> The FL tnc ( transportation network company) law takes the power to regulate tnc/rideshare away from local governments. Uber's lobbyists snuck that into the bill last minute and just wore them down and the bill passed. The keys/ Monroe County did not allow Uber & lyft prior Uber did something similar in CA The Miami, Gainesville territories and I beleive Tallahassee had local regulations on rideshare prior to the law taking affect. The regulations weren't anything substantial but they were there.


Oh ya, I know. There's just another thread in the Tampa forum on this and when "inspections" came up I first thought I was over there and someone meant that we don't have vehicle inspections here in FL.

Still, my point that we need no inspections at all to tote people around for money thanks to that is kind of funny to me.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Tampa Air used to set up stings as well as MIA, and FLL. They'd impound your car and fine you 1000s if you got caught picking up there. Dropping off was allowed at some airports. It was a mess really, you just didn't know day to day where you could and couldn't pick up or drop off. Orlando Airport was risky, the ports were really risky, esp port Canaveral. 

I have emails from Uber promising to pay my fines and get my car back if it got impounded. 😆 🤣 😂 

Also giving me tips on how to sneak in and out of the airports. Have pax sit up front, no signage, hide your phone, hug your pax 😆 🤣 😂 call them and make a plan / explain things before pick up. it was wild. 

They'd tell the pax, to some extent, what was going on but most didn't fully understand. Often pax would ask someone at the airport where they meet the uber driver and the driver would get busted if there were enforcing that day. The enforcements / stings were paid for by the taxi companies, usually.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> Tampa Air used to set up stings as well as MIA, and FLL. They'd impound your car and fine you 1000s if you got caught picking up there. Dropping off was allowed at some airports. It was a mess really, you just didn't know day to day where you could and couldn't pick up or drop off. Orlando Airport was risky, the ports were really risky, esp port Canaveral.
> 
> I have emails from Uber promising to pay my fines and get my car back if it got impounded. 😆 🤣 😂
> 
> ...


Wowza! The frontier days. LOL!

That just seems so crazy today.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> MY BUDDY PRIVATE Limo black suv, had a contract to drive KC. chief's mgm. 1 full week. pa car. had to take it upon arrival to florida DMV -for some kind of cert--i lived wpb long time...


Private car services and taxis are still heavily regulated locally. Uber had an endless war chest and spent billions and billions getting laws on the books throughout the country. They got themselves classified differently from other car/ Taxi services almost everywhere in the US. Legally and Uber driver isn't a car for hire in FL. They are their classified a tnc, it's own category.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Vagabond1 said:


> with vehicles up to 15 years old and zero inspections at all. What could possibly go wrong? LOL!


The inspections were a joke to begin with. They would do them at the greenlight hub for free. I filled the form out myself and signed my own name 😆 🤣 😂 
I sent a picture in and just cut off the bottom where the mechanic's credentials and stuff go. 

For a while they would even inspect your car via video call.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> MY BUDDY PRIVATE Limo black suv, had a contract to drive KC. chief's mgm. 1 full week. pa car. had to take it upon arrival to florida DMV -for some kind of cert--i lived wpb long time...


If you want to private limousine service you have to go to the county you want to work for, and possibly the port of Palm Beach but for rideshare on any level including lux, premier or lyft lux black you do not need any licenses or permits to work in the state of Florida


----------



## Boazxavier45 (7 mo ago)

I asked on the grounds that I saw another person's inclinations this way some time back and thought X and Comfort being programmed in light of vehicle, yet just X in inclinations, was the more up to date way. Presently I'm contemplating whether it depends on number of rides or other qualification to get it like this or on the other hand assuming my entire market changed. It used to be we couldn't separate X/XL and pool when it came out.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Boazxavier45 said:


> I asked on the grounds that I saw another person's inclinations this way some time back and thought X and Comfort being programmed in light of vehicle, yet just X in inclinations, was the more up to date way. Presently I'm contemplating whether it depends on number of rides or other qualification to get it like this or on the other hand assuming my entire market changed. It used to be we couldn't separate X/XL and pool when it came out.


I can only speak on behalf of south florida but as long as I've been doing this for 7 years everything was separated with the exception of X/pool.

If you drove Lux you were automatically opted out of pool and able to be x only after completing the min amount of rides which I think was around 100. Also it may have been 100 rated rides but don't remember or care enough to look that up for you lol


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Phoenix. No option for Comfort only.










I asked at the Uber Greenlight when I moved to Phoenix if I could get Comfort only. They said no.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

New2This said:


> Phoenix. No option for Comfort only.
> 
> View attachment 662877
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like you have comfort at all.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Duh, I just saw that you asked as I was posting.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> Doesn't look like you have comfort at all.


In those markets its auto-detect based on vehicle, included in X like mine was. 

We don't have pool or share here. I wonder what knocks that out of a market. I wonder too many things apparently.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Vagabond1 said:


> In those markets its auto-detect based on vehicle, included in X like mine was.


It's auto detected in all markets. 

It was listed with X from what I recall like this. [ X/connect ] 
I could me remembering incorrectly.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Doesn't look like you have comfort at all.


My car is Comfort eligible, as well as Lyft Lux and Lyft Black.

It comes mixed in with UberX pings.

Since I don't do UberX it's a moot point (not mute point kids).


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> It's auto detected in all markets.
> 
> It was listed with X from what I recall like this. [ X/connect ]
> I could me remembering incorrectly.


Well yes, but I mean not a separate option. If you're eligible, you get it automatically in X whether you want it or not. Not X/Comfort here, just X.


----------



## Bear75063 (Nov 30, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> They use the VIN. Period.


I have never been asked to provide a VIN here in the Dallas market.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Bear75063 said:


> I have never been asked to provide a VIN here in the Dallas market.


It’s on your registration.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> It’s on your registration.


And insurance card


----------

